# Love of painting



## Terry (Nov 16, 2011)

I have always painted although for many years only spasmodically. Just over a year ago I joined my local Art Society and was able to learn from some of the artists there. I am now on the committee of the association and find it a wonderful pastime, I have just turned 69 and find I am one of the younger members.
I have some paintings on Photobucket to show some earlier works
http://s1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/inkmon/.
I always have had a creative side and have a website where I make my utilities available.
I have joined this forum to learn techniques and perhaps share some. I am not a purist and am striving towards realism, I shall not succeed but hopefully come close. It is the final work I am interested in not that I use one of two projectors, 
Full size prints that I copy with carbon paper to canvas, Images transferred from reversed printout using gloss medium and then over painted. I do also do Plien Air painting and sketch with brush. I have yet to use other mediums but will given time.

So that is me. I will add the pictures I paint are from my photos or sites I go to.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your artwork has a wonderful vibe. I think you can achieve anything you set your mind to. This group of artists is a constant source of inspiration and its a great place to learn and share techniques. The outdoor room painting of yours is lovely. Makes me want to go see it in person!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to this forum! Great art!


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2011)

You would enjoy the Dandenongs in Victoria, it is generally cooler than other parts of Australia and is mainly Forrest. The nursery is actually called Cloud Hill. I wish I could visit other countries all have their beauty and are just waiting to be painted. We have your President here at the moment, he was swamped with school kids all wanting to shake hands. We may be a small population on a huge continent but we are a very enthusiastic people, we eat Vegemite, outrun Crocs, dodge spear throwing Aborigines and can wield the Willow(Cricket Bat). Oh Yes! some can paint. What a nation, Beautiful one day Perfect the next.

Have A Bonza Day Don, I appreciate the welcome. I do hope to learn from some here and will offer advice if prompted or perhaps if not. **


----------

